# Songwriting



## fffffffffffffigs (Jun 23, 2011)

I've always wanted to make my own music but I could never really find the inspiration to try until recently when on a whim I picked myself up a copy of FL Studio. Now I'm no musician. I can barely play a few chords on the guitar and fuck if I understand scales, keys etc. But I guess I've got a pretty good ear for melodies n stuff so while it takes a lot of fiddlin' and experimenting, I think I've been making some OK sounds.

I'm in the process of making my very first song ever EVER. I'm having so much fun. It's layering up and I've got a cool melody going, and the next natural step for me is to add some lyrics. I've always considered myself more of a poet than a musician, so it's funny that when I try to start singing along all I can come up with is derpy nonsense. When I'm really feeling the music, I literally can't think. It's like my musical brain is all, "Lol shut up words I'm groovin right now."

How do you guys work with music? What's your process like? Does anyone else relate to my music/language dilemma? Songwriting discussion heeeeeeeere.


----------



## Who (Jan 2, 2010)

I don't write lyrics very often because I'm a lot more comfortable writing instrumentals. However, I notice about a lot of the bands/artists I like is that their lyrics often change from performance to performance. So I interpret this to mean that most of their lyrics are improvised so that's kind of how I write some of mine. I just start singing a bunch of random crap to the melody I want and most of it is awful but when I come across lines I'm not ashamed of, I'll write them down and start basing other lines around them.

I also have synesthesia so I kind of incorporate that into my lyric writing (as well as song titles and such). For example, if the music makes me "see" a lot of blue, I'll write about things like water, the sky, jaybirds, and so on.


----------



## fffffffffffffigs (Jun 23, 2011)

Who said:


> I just start singing a bunch of random crap to the melody I want and most of it is awful but when I come across lines I'm not ashamed of, I'll write them down and start basing other lines around them.


Hahaha, that's exactly what I've been doing! The thing about lyrics is they've always got music accompanying them, so they're not as singularly important in helping to convey a mood as with poetry or something. I gotta remember that. A lot of my favorite songs are very minimal in terms of lyrics. And I think settling on a basic theme or idea for the song is good to do first before I start blurting out weird shit.



> I also have synesthesia so I kind of incorporate that into my lyric writing (as well as song titles and such). For example, if the music makes me "see" a lot of blue, I'll write about things like water, the sky, jaybirds, and so on.


So cool!! It's like your inspiration is right there in front of you whenever you need it. I don't have synesthesia but a lot of music for me definitely has certain "colors" to it. They're never strong or influential enough to really inspire me, though.


----------



## REiF (Mar 28, 2012)

this is fun...but like "who" also....i am not a songwriter
but its interesting
in my opinion maybe, you pick a theme or topic for the song then make a lyrics

or maybe if you have the music first, start with analyzing the music, then put the lyrics inside
i am no artist, just my opinion
.looking forward to your song ^^


----------



## LittleOrange (Feb 11, 2012)

Well, I write songs since I was 11...I really enjoy it and would like to work as a songwriter...I usually write lyrics and music at the same time....I kind of search for lyrics that woud fit the melody but also to tell a story...I also write poems without music....my only problem is recording, since I'm technically not that good....


----------



## Pete The Lich (May 16, 2011)

ive always wanted to create music 
While i can play the drums... Having them is a problem... $$$ :crying:

i made this song from loops in mixcraft! 
The First Song 2 by Petethezombie on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## REiF (Mar 28, 2012)

u can play drums...nice ^^
i like drums also, in fact i like all music instruments esp piano & violin

always dream a drum like yoshiki









nice track you created, midi sound?
maybe can insert electric guitar sound as well ^^

do you create the sound inside SoundCloud or record?


----------

